# Is Anyone Watching The World Series:  Cubs Vs. Indians??



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2016)

So it's the 3rd game of the series and the Indians have won 1 game and the Cubs have won 1 game so far.  It's the beginning of the 6th inning I think and we will see who wins this game.

Of course living in the Cleveland area I am rooting for the Indians!!artytime::woohoo1:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 28, 2016)

Not a baseball fan.  One of the son-in-laws is an avid Cubs fan.  Therefore, I have to taunt him that I am an Indians fan... and couldn't name a single player on their team.  Anything to rile him up!!!!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm watching here on the Big Island.  Go Tribe!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 28, 2016)

Ruthanne, I used to watch all the Indians games when I was around 10-12 years old.  Rocky Colavito was the heart-throb of all the preteen girls back then.  Ha! So I'm rootin' for the Indians.

:love_heart:






 Like Go-Man, don't know a single player, even on the Atlanta team.  The way the players move around now, it's not so much fun to follow a team, imo.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2016)

So we are all rootin for the Indians!  Go tribe!!!:banana:Yay!  The Indians just scored~


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 28, 2016)

And the Tribe wins 1-0.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Yay!!  They will be at Wrigley Field next.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm a Sox fan..   Chicago is really a deeply divided city.

I tried watching last night, but it really was a boring game..  wasn't it?  Went to bed by the 5th inning.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Sometimes I feel bored when I watch baseball too QS but last night I didn't.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 29, 2016)

Great game last night!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Great game last night!



Great game?  Only one run?  B O R I N G


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Great game last night!


Yes, the intensity of it made me sit on the edge of my seat!  I was so glad that the Cubs didn't score at the end!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 29, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, the intensity of it made me sit on the edge of my seat!  I was so glad that the Cubs didn't score at the end!




Well... I am hoping the Cubs win....  I may be a White Sox fan.. BUT... I'm from Chicago.. and that's the bottom line..  GO CUBS!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Well... I am hoping the Cubs win....  I may be a White Sox fan.. BUT... I'm from Chicago.. and that's the bottom line..  GO CUBS!!!


Well, we'll see who wins!!nthego:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 29, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Great game?  Only one run?  B O R I N G


Not enough runs, great pitching and defense. I don't have a "favorite" team in the series; happy to see two very good teams go at it. My Yankees will be back there someday.


----------



## Lon (Oct 29, 2016)

I would rather watch paint dry. Too much wasted motion in that game.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Lon said:


> I would rather watch paint dry. Too much wasted motion in that game.


:lofl:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 29, 2016)

Zero to Zero for SEVEN  innings!  WOW  Two great teams;  no wonder they won the World Series spot.

I'm still for the Indians.  Cubs too smug IMO.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Zero to Zero for SEVEN  innings!  WOW  Two great teams;  no wonder they won the World Series spot.
> 
> I'm still for the Indians.  Cubs too smug IMO.


Yeah, Go Tribe!! Should be a good game tonight!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Great game tonight!  The Indians are winning so far!layful:


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 29, 2016)

Cleveland is now ahead 7 - 1.  Top of the 7th inning.  Go Tribe.

EDIT:  Final score 7 - 2.  Tribe now has a 3 - 1 game lead in the series.  One more game!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Cleveland is now ahead 7 - 1.  Top of the 7th inning.  Go Tribe.
> 
> EDIT:  Final score 7 - 2.  Tribe now has a 3 - 1 game lead in the series.  One more game!


:coolthumb::yes::woohoo1::lol1:


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 30, 2016)

Well it is game 5 of the World Series.  The Cubbies are winning right now.  The Indians have won 3 games and the Cubs have won 1 so far.  It's a real good game tonight.  Lots of action!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 30, 2016)

It was a real good game.  The Cubs won!  Now it's really getting interesting!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Buckeye (Oct 31, 2016)

Indians wanted to win it at home, I guess.  Great game, Cubs rocked this one.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 31, 2016)

I notice that Jason Hayward is playing for the Cubs now.  He was with the Braves two years ago.  I always liked him.   That's what I mean by the players moving around so much.  I don't like learning new players every year. Takes something away from rooting for the home team, I think. My mother was a big Braves fan, and I tried to keep up so we would be able to talk about it, but I don't follow it now. Btw, the Braves had the worst winning record in all of baseball this year. Ha!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 31, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> I notice that Jason Hayward is playing for the Cubs now.  He was with the Braves two years ago.  I always liked him.   That's what I mean by the players moving around so much.  I don't like learning new players every year. Takes something away from rooting for the home team, I think. My mother was a big fan, and I tried to keep up so we would be able to talk about it, but I don't follow it now. Btw, *the Braves had the worst winning record in all of baseball this year*. Ha!



Or you could say they led the league in loses!  We're Number 1


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2016)

Well...  Off to Cleveland.  I'm thinking the Indians are going to win this.. and it will be nice for them if they do it at home.


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2016)

I followed the Indians for many years. I have a lot of relatives in Lake and Geauga counties and visit them as often as possible. I lived and went to school (Kent State) back in the 60's and early 70's. Back then, if the Indians had 3000 fans in that monstrous stadium that was a good night. My uncle owned the largest Buick dealership in Cleveland at that time and I was able to meet a lot of the Indians and Browns players and coaches. My favorite Indians player was Buddy Bell, who was a very good third baseman and a really nice person. My favorite Browns players were Paul Warfield and Leroy Kelly, both were quite the gentleman that did a lot for Cleveland's Utes (youths). 

I was there for 10-cent beer night back in 1974 against the Rangers. What a mess that turned out to be. Of course, most of the ruckus was caused by the college kids that went there to get drunk on the 3.2 beer. When they started throwing the beer cans onto the field, I left because I knew it wasn't going to turn out good and my car was parked way out by the Burke Lakefront Airport on Marginal Road, which is a long walk, if you didn't use the shuttle.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2016)

Game 6 is Tuesday night.  You never know how these things could go.  Sounds like you are very familiar with the Cleveland teams and northern OH oldman.  I remember Buddy Bell, too.  I could really go for that 10 cent beer night!!  I live very close to Burke Lakefront Airport.


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2016)

Burke is a smaller airport than Hopkins. I remember going to an air show down there on the lake one time. With Browns Stadium, the Rock 'N Roll Hall of Fame, Progressive Field and Quicken Loans Arena all being very close together now, especially by cab, Cleveland is a city of sports, like Philadelphia. When I flew for Air Wisconsin, I used to fly into Hopkins on the west side. The lake effect winds played havoc with the lighter planes that I flew back then. Living in Mentor and Chardon, we would get snows starting in October and ending in late April.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2016)

oldman said:


> Burke is a smaller airport than Hopkins. I remember going to an air show down there on the lake one time. With Browns Stadium, the Rock 'N Roll Hall of Fame, Progressive Field and Quicken Loans Arena all being very close together now, especially by cab, Cleveland is a city of sports, like Philadelphia. When I flew for Air Wisconsin, I used to fly into Hopkins on the west side. The lake effect winds played havoc with the lighter planes that I flew back then. Living in Mentor and Chardon, we would get snows starting in October and ending in late April.


I live in Lakewood.  You probably know where that is.  I am familiar with Mentor and Chardon, they are east of me.  Believe it or not, I have never been to Progressive field, the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame or the Quiken Loans Arena; I have been a stick in the mud for too long.  I've got to get out more and do things.  I live right on the lake, it's right in back of the apt. building I live in so I get that lake effect everything, too, it can be brutal.  I have been to Blossom Music Center and one of the old places downtown where they used to have concerts and another place they had concerts too that has since been shut down.  Sorry but my memory isn't telling me the names of them right now.  Maybe one was called Public Hall?  I used to want to be a pilot.  It was a dream of mine.  My sister ended that dream when she told me you can't wear glasses and fly a plane.  Is that true?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 31, 2016)

Wiley Post flew with a black patch over one eye.  He was a famous pilot, back in the day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 31, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Wiley Post flew with a black patch over one eye.  He was a famous pilot, back in the day.


Damn my sister....


----------



## oldman (Nov 1, 2016)

Of course a pilot can wear glasses, so long as his/her vision is correctable to 20/20. I wore contacts most of the time, but from time to time, I would wear my glasses for reading only. Getting through the FAA physical always worried me. They look for a lot of things.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2016)

oldman said:


> Of course a pilot can wear glasses, so long as his/her vision is correctable to 20/20. I wore contacts most of the time, but from time to time, I would wear my glasses for reading only. Getting through the FAA physical always worried me. They look for a lot of things.



Blind Pilot Joke:

I was flying from San Francisco  to Los Angeles. By the time we took off, there had been a 45-minute  delay and everybody on board was ticked. Unexpectedly, we stopped in  Sacramento on the way. The flight attendant explained that there would  be another 45-minute delay, and if we wanted to get off the aircraft, we  would reboard in thirty minutes.

   Everybody got off the plane except one gentleman who was blind. I  noticed him as I walked by and could tell he had flown before because  his seeing eye dog lay quietly underneath the seats in front of him  throughout the entire flight.  I could also tell he had flown this very  flight before because the pilot approached him and, calling him by name,  said, "Keith, we're in Sacramento for almost an hour. Would you like to  get off and stretch your legs?"

   Keith replied, "No thanks, but maybe my dog would like to stretch his legs. Would you take him for me please?"

   Now picture this. All the people in the gate area came to a completely  quiet standstill when they looked up and saw the pilot walk off the  plane with a seeing eye dog! The pilot was even wearing sunglasses that  day. People scattered not only trying to change planes but also trying  to change airlines!


----------



## oldman (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyway, getting back to the ballgame, I think that Chicago now has the momentum. Most of the pressure has now shifted to Cleveland. They will be playing in front of their hometown fans with needing to win only one of the two remaining games. It would be humiliation time if they lost both games, not to mention to maybe lose three in a row.  I believe it was in 1997 that Cleveland lost the World Series to the Florida Marlins, who was the wildcard. The Indians were heavily favored to win, but just did not hit during that series. Both teams have outstanding managers, but I give the edge to Chicago, only because I think Madden does a better job of handling pitchers. Francona has a history of staying with his pitchers too long. Terry's dad, Tito, also played for the Indians and was a well know threat with the bat. 

Cleveland is definitely in the driver's seat now and they control their own destiny. For the next two games, they will have their best two pitchers ready to go, which is a big plus for them, especially with Miller and Allen in the bullpen. If they can jump out to a 3 or 4 run lead, they will be hard to catch. Chicago is not known for a come from behind team. 

My favorite is Cleveland, but I give a lot of credit to Chicago. They don't quit.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2016)

oldman said:


> Anyway, getting back to the ballgame, I think that Chicago now has the momentum. Most of the pressure has now shifted to Cleveland. They will be playing in front of their hometown fans with needing to win only one of the two remaining games. It would be humiliation time if they lost both games, not to mention to maybe lose three in a row.  I believe it was in 1997 that Cleveland lost the World Series to the Florida Marlins, who was the wildcard. The Indians were heavily favored to win, but just did not hit during that series. Both teams have outstanding managers, but I give the edge to Chicago, only because I think Madden does a better job of handling pitchers. Francona has a history of staying with his pitchers too long. Terry's dad, Tito, also played for the Indians and was a well know threat with the bat.
> 
> Cleveland is definitely in the driver's seat now and they control their own destiny. For the next two games, they will have their best two pitchers ready to go, which is a big plus for them, especially with Miller and Allen in the bullpen. If they can jump out to a 3 or 4 run lead, they will be hard to catch. Chicago is not known for a come from behind team.
> 
> My favorite is Cleveland, but I give a lot of credit to Chicago. They don't quit.



Being from Chicago, I am going with the Cubs, but I am really not a baseball fan as I am now near Dallas and we have the Cowboys!!


----------



## oldman (Nov 1, 2016)

OH, the Dallas Cowboys, "America's Team." That's something NFL films started, I think. They were on TV so much, someone started the saying, "The Dallas Cowboys-America's Team." You gotta' be kidding. Like I always answer when someone asks me who my favorite NFL team is, I always answer, "The Steelers and whoever is playing the Cowboys."


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2016)

oldman said:


> Of course a pilot can wear glasses, so long as his/her vision is correctable to 20/20. I wore contacts most of the time, but from time to time, I would wear my glasses for reading only. Getting through the FAA physical always worried me. They look for a lot of things.


That makes sense.  Don't know why I believed her.  I was very young!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Blind Pilot Joke:
> 
> I was flying from San Francisco  to Los Angeles. By the time we took off, there had been a 45-minute  delay and everybody on board was ticked. Unexpectedly, we stopped in  Sacramento on the way. The flight attendant explained that there would  be another 45-minute delay, and if we wanted to get off the aircraft, we  would reboard in thirty minutes.
> 
> ...


:lol1:


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2016)

I'll  be watching game 6 tonight.  I have some Cab. and hoping it will be a celebration.  But you never know how these things could go!!  The Cubs could win and then the next game would be quite nerve wrecking!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, the Cubs really creamed the Indians tonight!  I guess that is why they both are champions!!  3 games a piece now.  Tomorrow night is the big day!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Well, the Cubs really creamed the Indians tonight!  I guess that is why they both are champions!!  3 games a piece now.  Tomorrow night is the big day!



It was not pretty.  And I have a lady friend Cubs fan who had to send me a text to rub it in.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> It was not pretty.  And I have a lady friend Cubs fan who had to send me a text to rub it in.


No, I almost couldn't watch it.  My stomach didn't feel so good.


----------



## oldman (Nov 2, 2016)

First batter up hits a homerun and then the screw-up in the outfield was all that I needed to see to know that Cleveland was going to be in for a long night. Like I said yesterday, all of the pressure is now on Cleveland and even more so tonight. Playing game seven of the World Series in front of your hometown fans is nothing but pressure. If they lose, it would be three games in a row. That would be reminiscent of the Cavs's comeback this year for the NBA championship. To lose tonight in front of your fans and in your own house would be pure humiliation.

One main thing that I have noticed watching Cleveland in the series is that they lack a leader on the field. Someone that takes charge and keeps everyone up and in the game with their ability and enthusiasm. Crisp at one time was a leader, but I think his age has caught up to him and he just wants to play the game and go home. He still has the ability and did a have a few clutch hits in the series, but he no longer is the rah-rah guy on the field he was years back.   

Cleveland has their number one pitcher starting tonight and that can be a big motivator to start. However, they have to hit, which is something they have been lacking the last few games. Cleveland has to put their hits together to score runs and not leave runners on base. They kind of look like they are down on themselves. Francona has to find a way to get them back up and ready to play. Worse thing that can happen tonight is if they are down by a few runs late in the game and the Cubs bring in the closer, Chapman who has been clocked at throwing a 105 mph fastball. I have no idea why Maddon used him last night with a 5-run lead. Tonight it's all or nothing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 2, 2016)

oldman said:


> First batter up hits a homerun and then the screw-up in the outfield was all that I needed to see to know that Cleveland was going to be in for a long night. Like I said yesterday, all of the pressure is now on Cleveland and even more so tonight. Playing game seven of the World Series in front of your hometown fans is nothing but pressure. If they lose, it would be three games in a row. That would be reminiscent of the Cavs's comeback this year for the NBA championship. To lose tonight in front of your fans and in your own house would be pure humiliation.
> 
> One main thing that I have noticed watching Cleveland in the series is that they lack a leader on the field. Someone that takes charge and keeps everyone up and in the game with their ability and enthusiasm. Crisp at one time was a leader, but I think his age has caught up to him and he just wants to play the game and go home. He still has the ability and did a have a few clutch hits in the series, but he no longer is the rah-rah guy on the field he was years back.
> 
> Cleveland has their number one pitcher starting tonight and that can be a big motivator to start. However, they have to hit, which is something they have been lacking the last few games. Cleveland has to put their hits together to score runs and not leave runners on base. They kind of look like they are down on themselves. Francona has to find a way to get them back up and ready to play. Worse thing that can happen tonight is if they are down by a few runs late in the game and the Cubs bring in the closer, Chapman who has been clocked at throwing a 105 mph fastball. I have no idea why Maddon used him last night with a 5-run lead. Tonight it's all or nothing.


Yes, last night was painful.  They aren't getting enough hits, you're right but I hope that can change tonight.  I don't know why they don't have a good leader like the Cavs do.  We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2016)

I watched an hour or so of each of these games.  Then, I got tired of watching close ups of the various players faces as they "Spit" constantly.  So, I just checked the score on the computer every 1/2 hour, or so.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 2, 2016)

Anybody who isn`t watching this is missing some great baseball! I`m a Giants fan so don`t really care who wins-although I will feel bad for whoever loses. I do appreciate a good game though and this game-and series-has been a pretty darn good one!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Anybody who isn`t watching this is missing some great baseball! I`m a Giants fan so don`t really care who wins-although I will feel bad for whoever loses. I do appreciate a good game though and this game-and series-has been a pretty darn good one!



I was expecting the Giants to be in this Series since it is an even numbered year !


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 2, 2016)

Great game, but I'm so ready to go to bed. And now a rain delay!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 2, 2016)

Grounds crew getting ready to remove the tarp.  Play Ball!!  12:03 am in Cleveland.

EDIT:  Cubs win 8-7 in the 10th.  Congratulations


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 2, 2016)

Directv isn't carrying it here but listening on Alexa via TuneIn radio. "Alexa, play ESPN 1320 on Tunein radio."


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 2, 2016)

The Cubs won!  Whoohoo!  First win in 108 years!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 2, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> The Cubs won!  Whoohoo!  First win in 108 years!


Congrats to the Cubs for a win that was a long time a coming!  Both teams played really great!  Kept me on the edge of my seat, especially this last game, Wow!!  Can't help but feel sad for the Indians, they deserved to win, too!!  But next year is another year!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm not a baseball fan..  I'd rather watch paint dry...  As a kid, my family and most of my friends were Sox fans, as we were South Siders..  However, I am still a Chicagoan and glad the Cubbies won.    Just an observation..  10 innings...  8 runs.....    108   as in years since last Championship...  Spooky?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not a baseball fan..  I'd rather watch paint dry...  As a kid, my family and most of my friends were Sox fans, as we were South Siders..  However, I am still a Chicagoan and glad the Cubbies won.    Just an observation..  10 innings...  8 runs.....    108   as in years since last Championship...  Spooky?


Congrats!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

My brother Jim wrote this on FB:

What a great baseball team! I've been following the Indians--well, on and off-- for over 60 years. One of my earliest memories is feeling bad for my mother, a huge Indians fan, as she stood in the kitchen, listened to the radio, and cried over the October 1954 World Series loss to the Giants. A few years later, when I learned how to read, what I read the most during the rest of the 1950s decade were the Indians' box scores when they were the best team in the American League--except for the damn Yankees. I was outraged--as outraged as any 9-year old boy can be--when on the afternoon of Sunday, April 17, 1960--two days before the home opener, I learned from my grandfather, also a big Indians fan, that GM Frank Lane had just traded beloved Rocky Colavito to Detroit--for what? a singles hitter? And then I suffered for the next three decades, along with the rest of the city, when the ensuing curse was at its worst, prompting fans to annually talk about "June swoons," and to vow early each July, "Wait until next year." Starting in the 1990s, as the curse ebbed, I watched, in awe, as the Indians won pennants in 1995 and 1997, and appeared to be on their way to winning another in 2007, when Boston came from down 3-1, just like the Cubs this year, to win that series. But over all the years and considering all of the teams I've cheered and then cried over, this 2016 Indians team may have been the best and the most exciting. So overachieving, so resilient, so never-say-die. So, wait until next year! (And this year, I really mean it.)


----------



## oldman (Nov 3, 2016)

I have spent a lot of time in the Cleveland area, mostly Lake and Geauga counties, so I was an Indians fan also, but my Phillies came first. When I went to the stadium in the early 70's, having 3000 fans in a stadium that seated 81,000 was unreal. My uncle sold a lot of cars to Indians and Browns players, so I was lucky enough to meet several of them back in the day. 

I wrote in an earlier post that I had to give the edge to Chicago, but only because Maddon handles pitchers better than Francona. I think the last few games proved that statement to be right. Cleveland definitely had the horses to win the series, but I think a few of them took the choke at the plate. 

Oh, well, wait'll next year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> My brother Jim wrote this on FB:
> 
> What a great baseball team! I've been following the Indians--well, on and off-- for over 60 years. One of my earliest memories is feeling bad for my mother, a huge Indians fan, as she stood in the kitchen, listened to the radio, and cried over the October 1954 World Series loss to the Giants. A few years later, when I learned how to read, what I read the most during the rest of the 1950s decade were the Indians' box scores when they were the best team in the American League--except for the damn Yankees. I was outraged--as outraged as any 9-year old boy can be--when on the afternoon of Sunday, April 17, 1960--two days before the home opener, I learned from my grandfather, also a big Indians fan, that GM Frank Lane had just traded beloved Rocky Colavito to Detroit--for what? a singles hitter? And then I suffered for the next three decades, along with the rest of the city, when the ensuing curse was at its worst, prompting fans to annually talk about "June swoons," and to vow early each July, "Wait until next year." Starting in the 1990s, as the curse ebbed, I watched, in awe, as the Indians won pennants in 1995 and 1997, and appeared to be on their way to winning another in 2007, when Boston came from down 3-1, just like the Cubs this year, to win that series. But over all the years and considering all of the teams I've cheered and then cried over, this 2016 Indians team may have been the best and the most exciting. So overachieving, so resilient, so never-say-die. So, wait until next year! (And this year, I really mean it.)


said my brother.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

oldman said:


> I have spent a lot of time in the Cleveland area, mostly Lake and Geauga counties, so I was an Indians fan also, but my Phillies came first. When I went to the stadium in the early 70's, having 3000 fans in a stadium that seated 81,000 was unreal. My uncle sold a lot of cars to Indians and Browns players, so I was lucky enough to meet several of them back in the day.
> 
> I wrote in an earlier post that I had to give the edge to Chicago, but only because Maddon handles pitchers better than Francona. I think the last few games proved that statement to be right. Cleveland definitely had the horses to win the series, but I think a few of them took the choke at the plate.
> 
> Oh, well, wait'll next year.


They didn't put good hitters in at the last minute, did they?


----------

